# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Jeta - Seksi

## J@mes

*Një kënaqësi tredimensionale*

Dëshira ndizet sa hap e mbyll sytë. E megjithatë, pas atij çasti është një botë e tërë tridimensionale e përbërë nga reaksione kimike, stimuj erotikë-afektivë dhe analiza mendore, që të gjitha bashkë bëjnë të ndizet flaka e pasionit. Përplasen stimujt dhe shpërthen efekti më i fuqishëm i atij apo atyre hormoneve që udhëheqin ndjenjat dhe veprimet. Një lojë e butë stimujsh dhe kundërstimujsh, që përfshijnë tre përbërësit esencialë të qenies njerëzore: trup, mendje dhe marrëdhënie emocionale.  

*Stimuli emocional i motivuar * 

Ky stimul është i udhëhequr nga nevoja për kënaqësi dhe dashuri. Ai ushqehet nga fantazia dhe imagjinata erotike. Në këtë përmasë intime dhe emocionale futet si raporti që personi ka me veten, ashtu edhe marrëdhënia që ndërton me të tjerët. Vetëvlerësimi, besimi në vete dhe në aftësitë personale, të pëlqyerit dhe një  imazh i mirë trupor janë mbështetës të mrekullueshëm të dëshirës.  

Por edhe cilësitë e marrëdhënieve që vendosen jashtë zonës seksuale janë shumë përcaktuese, pra mënyra e të jetuarit të lidhjes emocionale të dashurisë (e sigurt, me ankth apo që do ta shmangësh), aftësia për ti besuar tjetrit, përkundja në intimitet, harrimi në ndjenja dhe pasion e të tjera si këto. Në dukje ngjajnë me diçka krejt të ndryshme nga dëshira, por ajo nuk është vetëm produkt trupor dhe është shumë lehtë e modifikueshme prej të gjitha ndjesive.

Janë të rëndësishme edhe arsyet që, edhe pse  jo rigorozisht seksuale, shtyjnë në sjellje  seksuale: ankth, trishtim, ndjenjë vetmie, afeksion, nevojë për intimitet emocional, nevojë për të shkarkuar tensionin ose për të pasur avantazhe. Në fund, theksojmë faktin se nuk mund të shkëputesh lehtë nga e kaluara: lidhjet e vjetra, pozitive ose negative, ndërtojnë një bagazh pak a shumë të rëndë, që merret nga pas gjatë gjithë jetës. 

*Stimuli mendor njohës*

Është në realitet një mekanizëm mbrojtës, që çon në analizën e faktorëve që e bëjnë një sjellje seksuale të këshillueshme, ose të atillë që duhet shmangur me çdo kusht. Por duke qenë se kjo hallkë është hallka e fundit e zinxhirit të gjatë të dëshirës, shpesh ajo tronditet nga ndërhyrja e faktorëve instiktivë dhe emocionalë.  

Rasti  shumë i rrezikshëm i sëmundjeve seksuale të transmetueshme është emblematik: instikti zbeh sjelljen vetëmbrojtëse. Kështu, njeriu, edhe pse i ndërgjegjshëm për rrezikun, lëshohet, dhe bëhet i paaftë për të bërë rezistencë.

----------


## J@mes

*Pyetje dhe Pergjigje* (_rreth seksit_)

Gjithçka që doni të dini mbi seksin dhe që askush nuk ka guxuar kurrë t'ua thotë. Shpjegime nga ekspertët me të njohur për 38 probleme kryesore që kanë meshkujt e femrat për raportet intime mes tyre. 
"Ështe gjeja më zbavitese që kam bërë pa qeshur", ka thënë Woody Allen. Por nuk mund të jetë plotësisht e vërtetë. Dhimbje dhe kënaqësi e çdo historie dashurie, seksi është vërtët diçka serioze, por nuk ka arsye të përjetohet me frikë apo ndruajtje. Përkundrazi, një grimë ironi ndihmon për të zgjidhur pasiguritë, për ta bërë me më shumë kënaqësi. Me përgjigjet për 38 pyetje që lidhen me marrëdhëniet seksuale, ekspertët zbulojnë gjithçka që duhet ditur mbi seksin.

1-Përse gratë mund të kenë orgazma të shumfishta?

Thuhet se grate e haremit arrin deri 50 orgazma njera pas tjetres. E pamundur? Jo. Sipas seksologeve, gruaja nuk e ka periudhen e ashtuquajtur refrektare (dmth ate gjendje ne te cilen trupi pushon dhe nuk reagon ndaj stimujve), ne te cilen hyn burri pas ejakulacionit. Ja pra perse ajo mund te arrije orgazma njera pas tjetres. Duke ndjere nje emocion shume me te thelle se burri. Eshte merite e klitoridit, organi i kenaqesise femerore, qe pershkohet nga 8.000 fibra nervore: dyfishin e penisit. Por kujdes ama. Shume gra pas nje orgazme jane te kenaqura dhe nuk duan te preken me.


2-Përse për burrin përmasat janë kaq të rëndësishme?

Shume burra e masin burrerine e tyre me centimetrat. Kjo ndodh sepse ne nivel simbolik, penisi perfaqeson fuqine, burrerine, energjine seksuale. Jo rastesisht femijet shikojne ne ekstaze ereksionet e para te tyre dhe djemte studiojne njeri- tjetrin dhe maten me moshataret ne dhomat e zhveshjeve apo te gjimnastikes. Kur rriten, nuk kane me nevoje per krahasime, por te ndodhen prane nje gruaje qe te komentoje me admirim permasat e penisit te tyre, jo vetem qe u ben qejfin, por i ben te ndjehen te forte, te fuqishen dhe te deshirueshem.


3-Përse kulmi seksual femeror është rreth moshes 30 vjeç dhe ai mashkullor rreth moshës 18 vjeç?

Ne fakt, si tek gruaja edhe tek burri, koncentrimi maksimal i testosteronit (hormoni i deshires seksuale) regjistrohet ne moshen 20 vjec. E nese grate kane nje pjekuri seksuale me te vonshme varet nga dy motive qe nuk kane te bejne me anatomine. I pari eshte kulturor, lidhet me tolerancen me te madhe shoqerore qe, edhe sot, ekziston ndaj seksit mashkullor: djemte i jetojne eksperiencat e tyre me me qetesi se vajzat. Arsyeja e dyte eshte e tipit psikologjik: per vajzen, seksi dhe ndjenja shkojne bashke. Ja pra pse thone se nje grua jep me shume ne seks rreth moshes 30- 40 vjec, dmth atehere kur jeton marredhenie dashurie te qendrueshme dhe te rendesishme. Te cilat e lejojne t'i jepet partnerit me besim, duke u shfaqur me e lirshme dhe e sigurte ne vetevete.


4-Përse ai nuk do t'i thonë se ç'duhet të bëjë në shtrat? 

Sepse asnje burre nuk do te komandohet me shkop, sidomos ne dhomen e gjumit: kjo do ta bente te ndjehej qesharak si nje djale i vogel. Dhe meqe ereksionet jane thellesisht te kushtezuara nga mendja, nje burre i vene nen trysni, do te humbte entusiazmin. Gruaja ideale? Ajo qe eshte shume pjesemarrese, qe propozon dhe sugjeron ne vend qe te jape "leksione perdorimi". Sekreti qendron ne moskufizimin me komunikimin verbal. Por t'ua lesh edhe delikatesave dhe gjesteve detyren per t'u shprehur. Gjuha e trupit, ne fakt, mund te jete me e qarte se shume fjale dhe kultivimi i saj ndihmon per te krijuar nje klime shkembimi reciprok dhe jo mposhtjeje.


5-Përse për disa gra, depërtimi i penisit është i dhimbshem? 

Vaginizmi (dmth dhimbja gjate ampleksit) eshte nje problem me nje komponent te madh emotiv dhe jane te shume te pakta rastet kur depertimi shkakton dhembje per shkak te nje forme jo te zakonte te vagines. Ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve, vaginizmi mund te varet nga nje traume e kaluar (raporti i pare i dhunshem dhe i dhimbshem, nje edukate e rrepte dhe shtypese), ose nga tensione dhe shqetesime te tipit psikologjik. Dhe te kembengulesh ne raste te tilla vetem sa i keqeson gjerat.


6-Përse thuhet se për gruan dashuri dhe seks janë një? 

Kjo thuhet, por nuk eshte nje rregull. Pyetjes: "A keni bere ndonjehere seks pa dashuri?", rreth 70% e grave i jane pergjigjur "po". Sigurisht ajo vazhdon te enderroje dashurine e madhe. Por, ne pritje, jepet edhe pas historive te bazuara vetem ne terheqjen fizike. Dhe nuk ka me nevoje t'i justifikoje si "dashuri". Nje tendence qe, sipas eksperteve, eshte e destinuar te rritet.


7-Përse gratë eksitohen me shumë nga fantazia sesa duke parë figuren e një burri lakuriq? 

Sipas disa sondazheve, fotoja e nje burri nudo u pelqen vetem kater grave ne njeqind. Me mire eshe imazhi i nje toraksi muskuloz (u pelqen 60 perqind te grave) apo i nje prapanice te bukur (qe u pelqen 12 perqind). Por maksimumi per gruan jane fantazite (43,5 perqind) dhe romanet erotike (25,3 perqind). Grate jane "frymore racionale" dhe me shume se muskujt lakuriq, shikojne nga sjellja dhe qendrimi. Qe i eksiton nese eshte pasional dhe romantik.


8-Përse gratë thonë se dimensionet nuk kanë rëndesi?

Sepse kjo eshte e vertete: permasat jane nje fiksim ekskluzivisht mashkullor. Vagina ka nje strukture elastike (mjaft te mendohet se sa zgjerohet ne lindje) dhe brenda disa kufijve mund te pershkohet njelloj nga nje penis i madh apo i vogel. E meqe ndjeshmeria e femres eshte me e madhe ne hyrje te vagines, gjatesia e penisit nuk e ndryshon intensitetin e ndjesive. Cdo grua e di se sa kenaqesia e saj varet edhe nga harmonia dhe intimiteti me partnerin. Se fundi, kujdes nga amplekset shume pasionante nese penisi eshte i madh: indet delikate te vagines mund te skuqen.


9-Përse gratë eksitohen me më vështirësi se burrat?

Mjeku kinez Tamba Yasoyti, ne shekullin X para Krishtit, keshillonte te ekplorohej trupi i partnerit (me duar dhe me goje) 63 here. Teper? E pra do te bente te lumtura ato 30 perqind te grave qe, sipas nje sondazhi, nuk arrijne asnjehere orgazmen (kundrejt 2 perqind te burrave). Grate, qe jane me ne kontakt se burrat me emocionet, per t'u eksituar duhet te jepen me besim. Per kete arsye deshirojne me shume kohe per puthje dhe perkedhekje (te ashtuquajturat paraprake).Ndersa burri seksualisht eshte me pak i nderlikuar dhe pergjigjet e trupit te tij mund te jene mekanike. Ja perse mund te futet menjehere "ne teme". Gjynah, sepse per te eksituar vertet nje grua duhet djersise me kuptimin e vertete te fjales. Pra, te nxjerre hormonet androgjene qe (eshte zbuluar tani) favorizojne eksitimin e organeve gjenitale femerore.


10-Përse shumë gra preferojnë ta bëjnë në errësirë?

Erresira apo gjysmerresira fshehin defekte te mundshme fizike, qe jane shqqetesim i shume grave. E nese celuliti apo rrudhat nuk shihen, atehere eshte me kollaj te jepesh. Por e verteta eshte se ne erresire (apo me sy te mbyllur) ajo mund t'ia lere veten lehte fantazise, qe eshte afrodiziaku me i fuqishem per gruan. 


11-Përse asaj i pëlqen më shumë të qëndrojë siper? 

Sepse keshtu mund te provoje ndijesi me te thella. Ne kete pozicion stimulohet ne fakt ne maksimum nervi pudendo, nje terminal nervor qe eshte i ndare ne tre dege: ne ate perienale (gjendet ne pjesen e poshtme te bacinit), ate kurrizor i klitoridit dhe ate anale. Vec kesaj, nese ajo qendron siper, eshte me i theksuar ferkimi i organve gjenitale te jashtme dhe shuma e ketyre stimulimeve i sjell kenaqesi shume me te madhe dhe perfshirese nga c'mund te kete kur siper eshte ai. Pa llogaritur pastaj qe ne kete pozicion gruaja ndjehet me e lirshme per te pasuar ritmet dhe ndjesite e saj. Avantazhe shume te cmuara per ate qe ka nje partner mbipeshe apo per ate qe vuan nga ankthi: disa gra, ne fakt, ne te ashtuquajturin pozicion te misionarit (ai siper dhe ajo poshte), ndjejne t'u merret fryma.


12-Përse burrat nuk kanë nevojë per parapërgatitje? 

Tashme shume studime shkencore kane treguar ate qe te gjithe burrat dhe grate e dine nga eksperienca: tek ai deshira rritet shume shpejt, ndersa eksitimi femeror rritet ne menyre te embel dhe graduale. Vec kesaj, burrat ndjehen me meshkuj nese "nuk humbin kohe" me puthje dhe perkedhelje (e ne fakt thuajse 50 perqind e grave ankohen per kete). Por problemi me kryesor eshte ky: Si t'ia bejme me ate 32,8 perqind te grave qe, duke iu permbajtur statistikave me te fundit, vuajne nga renia e deshires? Ka nje zgjidhje: psikologe dhe seksologe jane te nje mendjeje se per te rigjetur kenaqesine para se te arrihet ne depertim, do te ishte e nevojshme gjysme ore e mire puthjesh dhe perkedheljesh.


13-Përse disa burra nuk arrijnë fare të përmbahen? 

Nese ai nuk arrin ta mbaje orgazmen ne pergjithesi do te thote se ndjehet psikologjikisht nen trysni (shpesh eshte nje fakt i pavetedijshem, te cilin nuk e percepton plotesisht) dhe kjo shkakton nje tension ne bacin: zona plevike ngurtesohet dhe behet e paafte per te mbajtur ejakulacionin. Per kete arsye, kura ne rastet e ejakulacionit te parakohshem konsiston ne ndihmen qe duhet dhene per te gjetur nje qetesi emotive. Por nganjehere ai nuk arrin ta mbaje sepse kenaqesia eshte shume e thelle. Ne kete rast edhe ejakulacioni eshte shume i forte dhe i bollshem.


14-Përse ai nuk ka qejf të përdorë prezervativin?

Sepse mund te pengoje kalimin natyral nga parapergatitjet ne depertim. Nese ai duhet te ndalet, te hape kutine dhe te vendose profilaktikun, eksitimi mund te ulet. Dhe duke u ndjere ne siklet, mund ta kete te veshtire te rifilloje nga e para. Vec kesaj eshte edhe paragjykimi qe e konsideron prezervativin nje pengese per ndjeshmerine e penisit. Por ai eshte aq i holle dhe puthites sa nuk e justifikon mungesen e ndjeshmerise. E nese prezervativi hyn natyrshem e zakonisht tek cifti, mund te kthehet ne nje moment intimiteti, pa u nderprere momenti erotik i vendosur mes te dyve.


15-Përse disa burra, kur bëjne dashuri eksitohen duke thënë fjalë të ndyra?

Per disa burra, thenia e fjaleve te ndyra ka nje efekt clirues. Eshte njesoj sikur thyerja e skemave te sjelljes se mire, t'i ndihmoje te jepen. Disa te tjere provojne nje kenaqesi per te ndaluaren, e ngjashme me ate te femijeve dhe kjo e shton deshiren e tyre. Dhe nuk eshte e thene, sic mund te mendohet, se grave nuk u pelqen aspak kjo sjellje. Disa gra, nese shahen arrijne me kollaj te largojne nga vetja bllokimin dhe turpin.


16-Përse pas orgazmes burri ka nevojë për shumë kohë per t'u rikarikuar?

Sepse orgazma e tij, me shume se ekstazes femerore i ngjan nje shkarkimi te mirefillte. Dhe menjehere niveli i testosteronit (hormoni mashkullor qe ndikon deshiren seskuale si tek burri ashtu edhe tek gruaja) tek ai ulet menjehere. Qe te rikthehet deshira per te bere dashuri, nje burri i duhet nje periudhe pushimi nga dhjete minuta tek te rinjte deri ne 48 ore tek me te vjetrit.


17-Përse "më pas" ai fle gjumë? 

50 perqind e grave thone se partneri, pas dashurise eshte indiferent ndaj perkedheljeve. Ai fle gjume menjehere, ose fillon te lexoje gazeten, te shohe TV apo te haje. Ka nje shpjegim dhe kete na e japin shkencetaret. Pas orgazmes, ai hyn ne nje faze relaksi. Kjo per shkak te endorfinave, te ashtuquajturat substanca te mireqenies qe organizmi yne prodhon edhe pas nje ore aktiviteti fizik dhe qe kane nje efekt te lehte ctensionues. Nese ai eshte i stresuar, ky relaks mund ta vere ne gjume. Por nganjehere edhe per grate seksi eshte nje moment relaksi qe mund te rreshkase me kenaqesi ne gjume.


18-Përse burrave u pëlqen të shikojnë?

E dini qe meshkujt e vegjel te shimpanzeve shikojne amplekset e te rriturve dhe i riprodhojne duke luajtur? Dhe se femrat e disa kafsheve i kane gjenitalet e ngjyrosura per te terhequr veshtrimin e meshkujve? Syri ka shume rendesi ne takimin seksual dhe deshira, sidomos tek meshkujt, eshte e lidhur me shikimin. Tek burri pastaj kjo eshte theksuar me evolucionin: U pakesua sitmuli nga feromonet, aroma qe trupi nxjerr si joshje seksuale. Gruaja, per te joshur, i fsheh aromat e saj natyrore me parfum dhe trukohet apo vesh nje minifund.


19-Përse në krevat shumë gra kanë qejf që t'u flitet? 

Sepse, ne pergjithesi, grate duan me shume komunikimin se sa veprimin e mirefillte. Nje karakteristike qe, natyrisht, shfaqet edhe ne seks. Nje hapje e mire me partnerin, para, gjate dhe pas raportit seksual, i ben te ndjehen te futura ne nje lidhje te pasur, te plote dhe shume me teper perfshirese se sa nje "takim seksi" i thjeshte. Dhe eshte edhe nje kenaqesi me e madhe fizike.


20-Përse shumë burrave u duket eksituese të shohin dy gra që bëjnë dashuri? 

Deshira e shume burrave per te pare gra qe perkedhelen nuk lind vetem nga pasioni mashkullor per imazhet erotike. Ne fakt eshte fjala per nje "variant" njekohesisht eksitues dha pak kanoses. Shpesh ai, ne kete fantazi, nuk eshte i trembur nga ballafaqimi me burra te tjere. Dhe mund te perfytyroje te futet ne loje si protagonist i vetem e i padiskutueshem.

Vazhdon...

----------


## J@mes

*Pyetje dhe Pergjigje* (_rreth seksit_)

21-Përse për atë është me e lehtë të bëjë dashuri në mëngjes? 

Degjohet te thuhet shpesh, por eshte dicka e zakonshme. Nuk ekziston nje orar "seksi" ideal per te gjithe burrat. Ka tipa mengjesi, pasdreke dhe mbremjeje. Varet nga bioritmi individual. Por shpesh, kush ben pune shume te lodhshme apo stresuese, ka me shume fuqi seksuale pas pushimit te nates. Pastaj ne mengjes mund te kete nje tjeter avantazh. Cdo nate nje burre ka kater ereksione ne perputhje me endrrat (kjo ndodh e dhe tek gruaja: ne gjume klitori fryhet kater here). Nese i fundit nga keto ereksione te pavullnetshme ndodh rreth ores gjashte te mengjesit, mund te shkaktoje nje zgjim te shoqeruar me nje deshire te forte. Por nese orari eshte nje faktor subjektiv, per te gjithe ka shume rendesi stina.



22-Përse shumë gra kur janë shtatzëna kanë më shumë dëshirë për të bërë dashuri?

Pas tre muajve te pare te shtatzanise, disa gra gra hyjne ne nje faze euforie erotike. Shkaku fizik eshte per t'u kerkuar ne shtimin e fluksit te gjakut ne zonat e poshte barkut, qe i shton stimujt seksuale. Por ka edhe nje arsye tjeter psikologjike. Ne kete periudhe ajo ka me shume nevoje per ledha: prej kohesh periudha e shtatzanise eshte konsideruar ne antiteze me joshjen. Dhe nje grua shtatzene, qe ka nje trup i cili i ndryshon perdite, do te ndjehet akoma e deshiruar nga partneri. Ne tremujorin e fundit, frika e demtimit te femijes, pesha dhe veshtiresite e mundshme te frymemarrjes dalin ne plan te pare. Dhe deshira mund te zvogelohet. Por nuk ka rregulla: cdo grua reagon ndaj shtatzanise ne menyre te ndryshme.



23-Përse ai duhet të besojë se udhëheq lojen?

Sepse per arsye kulturore, pushteti seksual ka qene gjithmone pasuri e mashkullit. Ndersa gruaja aktive dhe eksperte ne seks konsiderohej "e rendomte". Keshtu, akoma edhe sot e kesaj dite, nuk eshte e lehte per nje burre t'i shpetoje rolit te vjeter si regjisor i madh i lojes erotike. Madje nje nga shkaqet e impotences mashkullore eshte pikerisht ankthi i formes ne seks.: perballe kerkesave te partneres, tek ai krijohet frika e mos qenies ne lartesine e duhur. Nje problem ky qe nuk eksziston tek ciftet sadomazokiste, tek te cilat ai zgjedh te luaje pasivin. Por ketu nuk eshte fjala per nje raport te barabarte, ne te cilin secili kerkon dhe merr ne te njejten kohe. Sigurisht, ne raportet ndermjet dy sekseve shume gjera kane ndryshuar por, per te luftuar perfunfimisht friken dhe paragjykimet, ndoshta duhet te pritet nje tjeter Mijevjecar.



24-Përse është aq e vështirë të flitet me partnerin për dëshirat seksuale të secilit?

Per dy arsye: turp dhe delikatese. Keshtu, me mire se t'i thuhet partnerit: "Nuk ndjej kenaqesi" duhet shkuar tek seksologu. Ndersa per delikatese, mbyllet nje sy per te metat e nje partneri te nxituar, egoist, apo te pastervitur. Frita se mos e fyesh tjetrin del mbi deshiren per te zgjidhur problemin. Por gabimi kryesor eshte te besosh se seksi eshte nje instinkt natyror dhe, per kete shkak, duhet te funksionoje mire vetvetiu, pa reflektuar. Seksualiteti si aspekte te tjera te jetes, duhet kultivuar me kujdes. Kush nuk kujdeset per te ka hequr dore qe ne fillim nga kenaqesia.



25-Përse kur gruaja është shtatzëne ai është i bllokuar dhe e dëshiron më pak? 

Ky nuk eshte nje rregull, por kjo ndodh nese gruaja shtatzene peson nje transformim te thelle, jo aq ne trup sesa ne identitet. Dhe per nje burre nuk eshte e lehte t'i pershtatet idese se nje gruaje qe nga dashnore behet mama. Nje figure qe, ne syte e tij, eshte krejt ndryshe nga ajo erotike. Shpesh ai refuzon te beje dashuri sepse, duke mos e pare se c'ndodh ne barkun e saj te madh, ka frike se mos demtoje femijen. E nganjehere eshte dhe frika parrefyeshme dhe irracionale se femija mund te shohe ndonje gje. Por keto jane tabu qe duhen mposhtur qe ne muajt e pare te shtatzanise. Nje seksualitet normal edhe ne ate periudhe eshte i rendesishem dhe e ndihmon gruan te mos ndjehet e vetmuar.



26-Përse shumë grave nuk u pëlqen seksi oral?

Kjo praktike ve ne kontakt direkt me gjenitalet e partnerit. Tek disa gra shkakton nje sens neverie per shkak te eres se spermes. Ne fakt, ne pergjithesi, jane vete grate qe nuk duan te bejne dashuri gjate mestruacioneve. Por pas refuzimit te nje raporti oral, mund te jete edhe frika e poshterimit ne syte e partnerit. Ne nje fare tradite popullore, kjo lloj praktike konsiderohet degraduese. Madje pikerisht burrat kane shpikur nje numer termash qe i cilesojne ne menyre fyese dhe vulgare vajzat qe praktikojne pa probleme seksin oral. Sidoqofte, nuk ka kuptim dhe nuk eshte e drejte te detyrosh partnerin te beje gjeste qe nuk i pelqejne.



27-Përse edhe kur ekziston një raport dashurie i përhershëm, nganjëherë dikush jepet pas masturbimit? 

Ne moshe te re e bejne te gjithe: 80 perqind e adoleshenteve (meshkuj dhe femra) masturbohen cdo dite. Ndersa ne moshe te rritur behet nga mos arritja e kenaqesise. Madje statistikat thone se 33,6 perqind e grave e arrijne orgazmen duke u masturbuar. Ne disa raste, masturbimi disa here ne dite eshte nje menyre per te njohur trupin, per te shkarkuar tensionet apo per t'u ngushelluar nga mungesa e partnerit. Kruesorja eshte qe kjo te mos zevendesoje raportin cift.



28-Përse, në shumë raste, në krevat ajo është më pak aktive se ai?

Nuk ka vetem nje pergjigje per kete. Sot, ndryshe nga dikur, grate kane nje jete me aktive. Nevoja (e perse jo edhe deshira) per te angazhuar nje pjese te mire te energjive te tyre ne shume aktivitete, mund t'i shtyje, me momentet e intimitetit me partnerin, te deshirojne nje rol tjeter: ate qe tradicionalisht eshte cilesuar grua "pasive". Por ka situata ne te cilat, ajo vete e le veten te udhehiqet sepse ka frike se mos e ofendoje, sepse nuk arrin te kaperceje bllokimin e vet dhe nuk di t'i shfaqe deshirat. Ose eshte ai vete qe ta beje te ndjehet se preferon keshtu.



29-Përse thuhet se gratë e bukura pëlqejnë të shemtuarit?

Duket se grate jane te terhequra para se gjithash nga sensi i sigurise qe transmeton nje burre. Bukuria nuk eshte pa rendesi, por nuk eshte kriteri i pare i zgjedhjes. Mendoni, per shembull, ate qe ka konstatuar psikologu vienez Karl Grammeer: grate, ne ditet pjellore, terhiqen nga burrat me fytyre simetrike, qe eshte tipike per ata qe kane nje sistem te mire imunitar. Keta, duke pasur me pak mundesi per t'u semurur, u pergjigjen me mire pyetjes se pavetedijshme te grave : "Mund te jete nje baba i mire?"



30-Përse në 90 përqind të rasteve, çifti i mbetet besnik të njejtave pozicione?

Per komoditet ose nga nevoja per te qene te sigurte. Statistikat thone se 75 perqind e cifteve bejne dashuri ne pozicionin e ashtuquajtur te misionarit, ku eshte burri qe rri siper. Nese ky normalitet eshte i kenaqshem, nuk ka arsye per ta ndryshuar. Shume shpesh mendohet se ekzistojne rregulla per te qene mire ne krevat, por rregulli i vetem eshte te ndjehesh i lire per te gjetur rrugen me te pershtatshme, pa u krahesuar shume me te tjeret. Por eshte edhe e vertete se ciftet me me shume fantazi, ato qe arrijne te futin gjithmone ndodnje te re ne menyren e tyre te te berit dashuri, jane me te qendrueshmet. Dhe fantazia behet shume me e rendesishme nese raporti zgjat me vite. Kjo edhe per faktin se ajo qe pelqehet ne moshen 20 vjec, nuk mund te kenaqe me ne moshen 50 vjec.



31-Përse për të tërhequr vëmendjen e partnerit duhet ta tërheqësh nga xhaketa?

Perderisa behet fjale per te joshur, perdoret gjithcka, shikime intriguese dhe simpati. Por pas muajit te mjaltit, kete gjeste zhduken. Tjetri behet nje prani e zakonshme. Sa keq, se mungesa e joshjes, sipas eksperteve, shkakton probleme edhe ne krevat. Pas moshes 35 vjec ciftet e qendrueshme bejne dashuri vetem kater here ne muaj. Ekspertet nuk kane dyshime: cdo cift duhet te gjeje menyren per te joshur njeri tjetrin.



32-Përse edhe në një çift shumë të lidhur, me kalimin e viteve bie deshira? 

Fillohet me 200 raporte seksuale ne vit. Pas pese vjetesh, behen 50 dhe, pas dhjete vjetesh, vetem 20. Sipas eksperteve eshte nje ndryshim normal. E ne fakt, me kalimin e kohes, zakoni dhe dashuria, terheqja fizike, qe eshte e perbere edhe nga misteri, e humb forcen e vet. Ka cifte qe i bashkon nje lidhje e jashtezakonshme erotike. Per te tjerat, truku eshte te arrijne te sjellin pak loje (erotike) ne perditshmerine.



33-Përse disa çifteve u pelqen "ta bëjnë çuditshem"?

Seksi i "cuditshem" mund te duket dicka e pazakonte, por eshte pjese e normalitetit te disa cifteve. Ka burra dhe gra qe arrijne te bejne dashuri vetem cdo here qe e bejne ndodhen ne nje vend te ndryshem, ose kur kane nje stimul te ri. Ndryshe nga te tjeret, te cileve u duket eksituese vetem nje situate kur ndjehen te sigurte e qe e bejne ne te njejtin vend e madje edhe ne te njejten ore. Kush sjell ne krevat fantazine eshte i terhequr nga idea e trasgresionit, e shoqeron kontaktin seksual me nje rritje te vecante ku mund te shemben shume barrikada. Por ama nuk jane shume ciftet qe hedhin pak piper ne intimitetin e tyre: 40 perqind lexojne se bashku revista pornografike, 10 perqind frekuentojne lokale me shkembime partneri dhe vetem 9,3 perqind e cifteve pranon te perdore sadomazokizmin. Per ata qe duan pozicionet apo situatat me ekstravagante, trasgresioni luan rolin e nje afrodiziaku te fuqishem, sidomos kur shkon kunder konvencioneve me te konsoliduara sociale.



34-Përse në një farë moshe shumë njerëz mendojnë se nuk e bëjne dot më?

Njerezit qe jane perqendruar shume tek imazhi, e jetojne me me shqetesim plakjen, qe padyshim sjell ndryshime hormonale. Per burrin, kur e ve re se ka nevoje per stimulime me te zgjatura per te arritur hereksionin apo pakesimi i lubrifikimit per gruan mund te sjelle shqetesime. Pastaj edhe muskujt jane me pak elastike duke bere qe disa pozicione te mos jene me te praktikueshme. Por nese e gjitha kjo eshte nje ligj i natyres, sidoqe te jete ekziston mundesia per te gjetur nje seksualitet te ri. Ose me mire nje stil te ri. Pas arritjes se nje fare moshe, seksi nuk eshte me i lidhur vetem me gjenitalet, por behet nje kenaqesi me e gjere, me e embel dhe qe kerkon kohe me te gjate. Cifti qe arrin te plaket mire, pa e refuzuar kete moshe te jetes dhe gjithcka qe ajo sjell, zakonisht nuk ka frike ta praktikoje seksualitetin e vet.



35-Përse grave u pelqen vetëm nëse zgjat shumë?

Pas dy vjet raportesh seksuale, kohezgjatja mesatare e nje raporti te tille eshte me pak se dhjete minuta. Dhe natyrisht qe konfidenca con ne shkurtimin e kohes, por nese atij i mjaftojne dy minuta per te arritur orgazmen, per grate duhen te pakten 11 minuta. Qe ketej e ka burimin edhe pakenaqesia e vazhdueshme e grave ndaj dashurise se "shpejte". Zgjidhja nuk eshte gjetja e nje partneri "rezistent", sic eshte kengetari Sting, tashme i famshem per performancat e tij seskuale qe zgjasin pese ore, por eshte te kesh nje partner te kujdesshem per kenaqesine e tjetrit. Nuk eshte vetem kohezgjatja ajo qe e ben cilesor nje raport.



36-Përse burrave u duket eksituese pornografia?

Shtatedhjete perqind e burrave "perdorin" pornografine per t'u eksituar, kundrejt 50 perqind te grave (qe gjithsesi e bejne thuajse gjithmone ne cift). Jo vetem kaq. Tridhjete perqind e burrave frekuentojne sexy shop, lokale me shfaqje hard, kundrejt 12 perqind te grave. Sipas eksperteve, arsyeja kryesore eshte se tek mashkulli eksitimi kalon ne nje mjese te mire te tij permes shikimit. Imazhet kane nje efekt stimulues te shpejte. Gje qe, zakonisht grave, u ndodh me pak, sepse ato, me shume se te shohin preferojne te fantazojne.



37-Përse gratë kanë dëshirë më rralle se burrat për të bërë dashuri? 

Sepse gruaja, me shume se burri shperqendrohet nga seksi. Disa e kane nga arsye kulturore apo fetare, disa te tjera, pjesa me e madhe, sepse jane thjesht selektive. E keshtu preferojne qe seksi te jete nje eksperience e plote, sentimentale dhe fizike. Prandaj jo gjithmone ndjehen te gatshme e madje e humbin edhe interesin per shkak te ndonje grindjeje apo nga lodhja. Ndersa deshira mashkullore eshte me fizike dhe me pak emotive. 



38-Përse, më pas, ai kërkon gjithmonë t'ua tregojë miqve? 

Ky qendrim, qe mund te jete pak a shume i theksuar ne varesi te karakterit te njeriut, duket se vjen nga sjellja e kafsheve: neper kope mashkulli me i forte respektohet dhe ciftohet me shume femra, qe siguron edhe riprodhimin e species. Edhe njeriu, kur fiton nje grua e jeton si nje shenje te pushtetit te tij. Edhe kur ishte femije, i konsideronte me te njejten fryme ereksionet e para: i shikonte dhe gezohej sepse ndjehej se po behej i forte. Problemi eshte se disa burra fshehin pas kesaj menyre te beri seks, pasiguri, brishtesi dhe ndjenje inferioriteti.

----------


## J@mes

*Kënaqësia seksuale*

Gratë i përjetojnë kënaqësitë seksuale në shumë mënyra: fizike, emocionale, shpirtërore, si dhe në aspektin intelektual. Mund të ndiejmë kënaqësinë e një përkëdheljeje të butë, një kërcimi erotik ose një orgazme që të bën ujë në djersë. Tradicionalisht, përshkrimet e studiuesve meshkuj fokusohen në ndjesitë e organeve gjenitale dhe në fazat e eksitimit (epshndjelljeve). Por erotika dhe kënaqësia janë shumë më tepër se kaq. Tingujt, pamjet, aromat dhe prekjet mund të na ndezin ndjenjat tona seksuale, po ashtu si fantazitë, një foshnjë që të thith gjirin, aroma e një trupi me të cilin je familjarizuar, të veshësh një fustan provokues, një bashkëbisedim që të bën për vete ose një këngë e preferuar. Erotika mund të bëhet një burim pozitiv energjie. Erotika nuk është vetëm ajo që ndodh në dhomën e gjumit, por është dhe trokitja në ndjenjat tona më të thella, në energjitë tona krijuese, të cilat depërtojnë në të gjitha aspektet e jetës sonë. Mund të jetë për faktin që ne ndihemi të lidhura - me fuqitë tona, me të dashurit tanë, me natyrën, me një pushtet më të lartë. Megjithatë, për shumë arsye ne mund të mos ia shpalosim veten tonë kënaqësive seksuale. Ne mund të jemi mbartës të mesazheve të kulturave seksiste, raciste
dhe homofobike sipas të cilave trupat dhe ndjenjat tona të epshit nuk vlejnë. Mund të ndihemi të pasigurta fizikisht apo emocionalisht. Mund të kemi frikë se mbetemi shtatzënë ose infektohemi me HIV. Mund të na kenë abuzuar seksualisht dhe disa situata mund të na sjellin kujtime të frikshme. Ndoshta na duhet të punojmë me orë kaq të zgjatura sa nuk kemi as kohë dhe as energji të mjaftueshme për seks. Për disa prej nesh, të themi hapur ato që duam apo nuk duam seksualisht - domethënë "të vëmë kufij" - na bën të ndihemi të sigurta dhe të përjetojmë më shumë kënaqësi. Duke ndarë përjetimet tona të kënaqësive, duke ditur edhe kufizimet me të cilat përballemi, mund të shkojmë drejt një mirëkuptimi më të madh dhe përmbushjes së erotikës së grave.


*Modele të reagimeve seksuale*

Ndërsa eksitohemi ne pësojmë një sërë ndryshimesh fizike dhe emocionale ndonjëherë të quajtura "përgjigje seksuale". Në fillim të eksitimit seksual, venat në pelvis, vulvë dhe klitor fillojnë të zgjerohen (të hapen) dhe të mbushen me gjak, duke e bërë të gjithë zonën që gradualisht të ndihet plot. (Kjo quhet vasokongjestion - vërshim i gjakut në vena). Në vaginë, kjo enjtje jep një reagim "djersitjeje", duke prodhuar kështu lëngun që i bën buzët
e vaginës të lagështohen - shpesh kjo merret si një shenjë e parë që ne po eksitohemi seksualisht (Gratë që e kanë kaluar menopauzën mund të mos kenë kaq shumë lubrifikim). Vërshimi i madh i gjakut bën edhe që mitra të zgjerohet dhe të ngrihet brenda kavitetit të pelvisit (legenit, baçinit). Tensioni seksual ngrih et në të gjithë trupin ndërkohë që muskujt fillojnë të tendosen ose të kontraktohen (myotonia). Frymëmarrja mund të shpeshtohet, thithat e gjirit mund të forcohen e të ngrihen lart dhe një skuqje e lehtë mund të na përshkojë lëkurën. Kur reshtim së bëri dashuri, ne hyjmë në fazën e rënies. Gjysëm ore ose më tepër pasi bie fryrja e orgazmës, muskujt çlirohen dhe klitori, vagina dhe mitra kthehen në pozicionet e tyre të zakonshme.


*Orgazma*

Masters-i dhe Johnson-i mbronin teorinë se të gjitha orgazmat janë të njëjta fiziologjikisht (të provokuara nga klitori, me kontraktime që bëhen kryesisht në një të tretën e jashtme të vaginës). Megjithatë, disa gra ërshkruajnë orgazma që nuk përshtaten me këtë model. Një orgazëm e tillë arrihet me penetrim të vaginës dhe ndihet "thellë" ose "në mitër". Përqendrimi i tensionit ndonjëherë përfshin edhe mbajtjen e frymës për një kohë të gjatë në mënyrë të pavullnetshme. Me arritjen e orgazmës e nxjerr atë në mënyrë shpërthyese. Duket se nuk ka ndonjë kontraktim të një të tretës së jashtme të vaginës. Shumë gra me probleme të shtyllës kurrizore që nuk ndiejnë asgjë në zonën e pelvisit, kanë raportuar që kanë përjetuar orgazma dhe ndjesinë që të sjell ajo diku tjetër në trup. (Shih Seksi dhe Invaliditeti). Edhe gratë që nuk kanë invaliditete mund të përjetojnë të tilla ndjesi. Të kërkosh modelin e vetëm, "të saktë" të orgazmës së femrave, nuk pasqyron diversitetin e përvojave që kalojnë gratë.

----------


## J@mes

*Si te besh seks pa frike* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bej seks pa patur frike. Menyrat e mbrojtjes tani jane te shumta. Pa bezdisur partnerin dhe duke u ndiere te clirshem ne shtrat, kjo eshte motoja e kontracepcionit. Ne jeten seksuale te cifteve te reja edhe seksi duket monoton. Perdorimi i prezervativit ne te shumten e rasteve sjell pakenaqesi ne marredheniet midis dy te rinjve. Ata mund te ndihen ne siklet! Ajo qe ke enderruar, bie viktime e frikes, se mund te ngelesh shtatzane. Sipas mjekeve gjinekologe, gjate dhjete viteve te fundit, ciftet e reja nuk parapelqejne qe te lindin femije. Shkaku: liria edhe frika se mund te kesh nje femije qe asnjehere s'te ka shkuar nder mend. Thjesht, nje shtatzani e padeshiruar. Per kete flasin edhe shifrat e larta te numrit te aborteve ne keto vite. Pra, sic duket, te ciftet e reja, ajo qe ka me shume rendesi eshte seksi, por ka vend edhe per pasiguri! Kontraceptivet sollen njeherazi mbrojtjen me te mire dhe rritjen e kenaqesise ne jeten seksuale te cifteve te reja. 


*Injeksioni* 

Ne te gjitha qendrat e keshillimit te grave mund te gjesh shume menyra per t'u mbrojtur nga nje shtatzani e padeshiruar. Mjekja gjinekolge Aleksandra Shkurti tregon: "Nje nga menyrat per te parandaluar shtatezanine eshte injeksioni. Eshte me efektivi dhe me i sigurti. Te gjitha grate dhe vajzat e reja, mund ta marrin kete injeksion prane keshillimoreve te grave, nje here ne tre muaj. Kjo duke respektuar datat e fillimit te injeksionit". Ky injeksion behet ne pjesen intravenoze te trupit dhe ndryshe quhet me emrin gjilpere. Emri i saj i vertete eshte Depo Provera dhe permban hormonin e progesteronit, i cili gjendet ne te njeten kohe edhe ne trupin e gruas. Ky hormon leshohet ngadale ne rrjedhen e gjakut dhe pengon daljen e vezes nga vezorja. Ai ndikon duke trashur sekrecionet vaginale te qafes se mitres, duke veshtiresuar depertimin e spermes dhe mundesine e nje shtatzanie. "Ky kontraceptiv eshte shume i sigurte dhe efekti i saj fillon qe ne momentin e berjes se injeksionit"- shprehet specialistja. Eshte mjaft i lehte per t'u perdorur edhe nga vete grate dhe nuk ndikon gjate marredheniet seksuale ne cift, parandalon shtatzanine dhe nuk ndikon aspak te nenat me femije. 


*Pilula*

Pilula eshte nje tjeter menyre e parandalimit te barres. Edhe pilula permban hormonin femeror dhe pengon depertimin e hormonit mashkullor ne vezore. Sipas mjekes gjinekologe, "pilula merret cdo dite ne nje ore te caktuar". Asnjehere mos harro se cili eshte orari, ne te cilin pi gjithmone kete pilule, pasi, nese e ngaterron, le shkak per prodhimin e hormonit femeror dhe shperndarjen e tij ne kanalin seksual, nje mundesi per shtatzani aksidentale. Ne rast se ne harrojme te marrim pilulen, atehere mund ta pijme ate menjehere. Edhe mbas pirjes, keshillohet qe asnjehere te mos bejme marredhenie seksuale te pambrojtura. Ne keto raste keshillohet shoqerimi me kontraceptive te tjere si: spermicidet dhe prezervativ per dy dite me rradhe, derisa te fitosh rregullsine e humbu. Ky kontraceptiv eshte i keshillueshem per moshat e reja dhe per vajzat adoleshente, qe kane nje jete seksuale te dendur. Ne rast se kjo pilule perdoret jashte normave te parashikuara si, per shembull, mbi doze, mund te lejoje edhe nxitjen e efekteve dytesore.


*Kontraceptivi i urgjences* 

Eshte nje kontraceptiv, i cili perdoret ne rastet kur abuzohet seksualisht ose bejme marredhenie seksuale te pakujdesshme dhe te pambrojtura. Vajzave te perdhunuara dhe te keqtrajtuara seksualisht, ne momentet kur paraqiten prane qendrave te policise, u rekomandohet nga mjeku pirja e ketij kontraceptivi, per te mos lejuar shtatzanine. "Ne shume raste, te rinjte bien pre e pasioneve seksuale dhe harrojne qe te mbrohen. Ata perfundojne aktin seksual dhe atehere kujtohen se duhet te ishin mbrojtur. Per raste te tilla sherben kontraceptivi i urgjences. Mbas aktit seksual, vajza perdor kete kontraceptiv kokerr dhe keshtu parandalon shtatzanine. Por mund te perdoret edhe ne rastet, kur eshte perdorur nje tjeter kontraceptiv, por vajza ka dyshime per pirjen ne oren e duhur ose vendosjen e kontraceptivit ne forme sterileje"- perfundon mjekja gjinekologe Aleksandra Shkurti. Kontraceptivi i urgjences duhet te merret brenda 72 oreve, kur eshte kryer akti, duke kombinuar 2 pilulat me nje doze standarte ose kater kokrra, kur doza eshte me e ulet. Edhe pse mund te perdoresh kontraceptive, ne asnje menyre nuk duhet menduar se eleminohet marrja e virusit vdekjeprures te AIDS-it. Pra, kontraceptivet nuk te mbrojne nga semundjet seksualisht te transmetueshme. Sipas mjekeve, efektet e perdorimit te ketyre kontraceptiveve jane te dukshem vetem kur gruaja ka dhembje, te vjella dhe te marra mendsh. Ndersa ne lidhje me efektet anesore, perdorimi i ketyre kontraceptiveve nuk sjell asnje defekt per shtatzanite e ardhshme. Kjo mund te rifitohet brenda nje kohe te shkurter, qe ne momentin kur gruaja nderpret kontraceptivet per te patur nje shtatzani te deshiruar.

----------


## J@mes

*Seksualiteti*

Edhe pse shumica e grave e eksplorojnë seksualitetin në marrëdhëniet e tyre me meshkujt, shumë të tjera e bëjnë këtë me femra, ose me të dyja sekset. Tërheqjet tona seksuale mund të ndryshojnë me kohë. Kur ne pohojmë dhe mbështesim zgjedhjet që bëjnë të gjitha gratë se kë do dashurojnë, atëhere dhe vetë ne arrimë të kuptojmë dhe shijojmë më plotësisht seksualitetin tonë. Shoqëria formon dhe kufizon përvojat tona seksuale. Për shembull, mund të na thuhet që nëse pamja jo në nuk përputhet me idealen - po qe se jemi të shëndosha, ose plaka, apo me ndonjë cen - atëherë ne nuk paskemi të drejtë të jemi seksi. Shumë gra përballen me të tjera stereotipe.


*Thyerja e heshtjes*

Kur lëvizja e grave doli sërish në sipërfaqe në fund të viteve 60, shumë gra filluan të flisnin në grupe të vogla për përvojat dhe ndjenjat e tyre seksuale. Të flasësh më hapur për seksin nuk është gjithmonë e lehtë si fillim, por ne kemi shumë për të mësuar nga njëra-tjetra. Të tilla diskutime mund të jenë argëtuese, të shkaktojnë dhimbje dhe të shërojnë. Ne mund t'i pohojmë njëra-tjetrës ndjenjat tona, ta ndihmojmë njëra-tjetrën për të sfiduar deformimet shoqërore të seksualitetit, ta nxisim njëra-tjetrën në aventurat tona seksuale, si dhe të mësojmë së bashku se si të jemi më afirmuese kur vjen puna për nevojat dhe dëshirat tona seksuale. Këto 30 vitet e fundit, shumë prej nesh kanë filluar ta ripërkufizojnë seksualitetin e grave sipas përvojave tona, dhe jo sic e përfytyrojnë atë "ekspertët" meshkuj. Duke dashur të bëjmë më shumë sesa thjesht të reagojmë ndaj modeleve seksiste që nuk na pëlqejnë, ne pyesim: Çfarë duam? Çfarë imazhesh, fantazish, praktikash çelin forcat e fuqishme erotike brenda nesh?


*Seksizmi dhe pushteti në marrëdhëniet seksuale me burrat*

Për ato ndër ne që kanë marrëdhënie seksuale me burra, ka disa elementë që duhen konsideruar që lidhen me dallimet që ekzistojnë përsa i takon pushtetit që kanë burrat dhe gratë. Burrat si grup kanë në shoqëri më shumë pushtet sesa gratë. Edhe pse ti ndihesh ebararbartë me bashkëshortin, të dashurin, mikun, kolegun, ose bashkëpunëtorin, kultura jonë vlerëson më shumë meshkujt. Ky superioritet i hamendësuar (edhe pse partneri yt seksual mund të mos ndihet aspak superior) luhet në seks në rrugët që vijojnë:


· Ti duhet të bësh dashuri me të kur ai të dojë, pavarësisht nëse je në humor për këtë apo jo.


· Ti je ajo që duhet të kujdesesh për planifikimin familjar pasi prezervativët ndërhyjnë në
kënaqësinë e tij, ose nuk duhet t'i përdorni fare nëse ai nuk do.


· Ti duhet të bëhesh tërheqëse për të kur ai kthehet nga puna (pavarësisht se edhe ti ke
qenë në punë, brënda ose jashtë shtëpisë, ose që të dyja bashkë).


· Ti duhet të sigurosh që fëmijët nuk do t'iu ndërpresin ndërsa bëni dashuri.


· Ti duhet të kalosh në orgazëm që ti tregosh atij se çfarë dashnor i mirë është.


· Nëse nuk mund të kryeni aktin seksual, ti duhet që, të paktën, ta çlirosh atë nga tensioni i tij seksual, duke bërë seks oral ose duke e masturbuar. (Për një burrë mospasja e orgazmës nuk është më e dhimbshme nga ç'është për një grua).

----------


## J@mes

*Thuaj Seksit, PO*(_Per Femrat_)

Funksionon gjithmonë. Sepse të jesh ti e para që i kërkon të bëni seks, ai nuk e përkthen kurrë me gjuhën tënde. Përkundrazi, sapo ke bërë veprimin që ai e ka pritur prej kohësh

Një marrëdhënie ku gjërat janë kthyer në ritual dhe funksionojnë gjithmonë njëlloj: ti pret që ai të bëjë hapin e parë. Nuk mendon se ka ardhur momenti për të kthyer faqe? Të jesh ti ajo që do të hedhësh hapin e parë e bën partnerin tënd të ndihet shumë mirë. Krejtësisht e kundërta do të ndodhë po ta refuzosh atë. Sado kohë që të keni bashkë, çdo kërkesë për seks është një provë për egon e tij. Dhe një “jo” do ta bënte të ndihej i padëshiruar. Mos e mendo atë si mashkullin që asnjëherë nuk do lodhej së kërkuari seks, sepse kjo është ajo që ai di të bëjë më mirë. Ai është partneri tënd dhe mes jush vihen në lojë edhe ndjenjat e që lidhja të ecë, duhet që ato të shkëmbehen, të jenë të barabarta edhe kur bëhet fjalë për të thënë po dhe për të hedhur hapin e parë. Po ndoshta ti je një nga ato që dhe kur e dëshiron një natë të nxehtë, je gati të mos thuash gjë me shpresën se mos dhe atij po i shkon në mend e njëjta gjë. Më mirë të dish ca veprime që do të mjaftonin për ta transmetuar thirrjen dhe përveç kësaj që janë të sigurta se funksionojnë.

Nuk keni kohë për seks? Po të dish ta shfrytëzoni, edhe një minutë do të mjaftonte për t’i shprehur dëshirën 

*Kur ke 1 minutë*
-Planifiko një ditë për seks. Lëri atij një shënim në mëngjes që thotë: “dua të të takoj në dhomën e gjumit pas 12 orësh. Më prit aty. I zhveshur!”.

-Lër një fotografi tënden seksi brenda një zarfi të përzier me të tjerët që kanë ardhur për të dhe shkruaj: “Vetëm për sytë e tu”. -Ose provo rrugën më të drejtpërdrejtë: merre dorën e tij, vendose mbi kofshën tënde dhe pastaj rrëshqite më lart, më lart… 

*Kur ke 5 minuta*
-Puthe me sy hapur. Pastaj vazhdo, vazhdo, vazhdo ta puthësh. 
-Përdor një laps sysh , shkruaj “më puth” ose mbi stomak, gjoks ose ndonjë pjesë tjetër të trupit. Shto dhe një shigjetë për t’i treguar atij se ku duhet të shkojë (tregoja ti nga duhet t’i bjerë). Atij do t’i pëlqente shumë të zbulonte mesazhin sekret kur ti të zhvishesh, kurse ti do kënaqesh duke marrë atë që do dhe ku e do. 
-Thuaj që të duhen çelësat e makinës, pastaj futi duart në xhepin e tij të përparmë dhe bëj sikur po kërkon për to... 
-Kur ai të jetë duke u veshur, thuaji që e ka shtrembër rripin, pastaj rregulloja me ca prekje sensuale, me një premtim për një stil më personal më vonë, në mbrëmje.

*Kur ke 15 minuta* 
-Kur bëhesh gati për në punë, bëj për të pak striptizëm mbrapsht. Vër në sfond pak muzikë, rri diku ku ai të sheh, vishu ngadalë dhe ndiq ritmin me lëvizje. Përkulu për të ngritur fundin dhe përthyeje shpinën kur mbërthen reçipetat. Ai do mendojë gjithë ditën si të t’i heqë ato rroba. 
-Përkëdhele me një peshqir të madh dhe fërkoje nga koka deri te gishtat e këmbës. 
-Kur të jesh duke u zhvishur në mbrëmje, hiq çdo gjë, përveç takave. Ec nëpër dhomë sikur mos të jesh ngopur ende me to. 
-Bëji një hartë. Lër një shigjetë në sallon që tregon dhomën e gjumit. Aty, një tjetër drejt shtratit.
-Vish të brendshme pak më të veçanta se zakonisht. Ai do ta vërë re ndryshimin. 

*Kur ke 1 orë të plotë* 
-Vëre zilen një orë më para se zakonisht. Kur ai të ankohet se ora ka rënë gabim, ti jepi një buzëqeshje dhe thuaji “Jo, nuk është gabim...”.
-Shfleto një libër seksi dhe shëno ato që mezi pret t’i provosh. Pastaj lëre librin në anën e tij të shtratit. 
-Dërgoje në dyqan me një listë: çokollatë e shkrirë, mjaltë, sheqer pluhur, shllak. Pastaj merre në telefon dhe thuaja hapur se për se të duhen ato. 

*Lexo veprimet e mia* 
Po të dish ta lëvizësh trupin, ke në dorë një mënyrë të mirë për të shprehur dëshirat e tua. Ja ku janë tetë mënyra që do ta bëjnë atë të dorëzohet plotësisht. 
-Preki gjunjët ose lëre këmbën tënde të prekë të tijën kur jeni ulur bashkë.
-Përkëdheli fytyrën.
-Kërkoji të të zbërthejë zinxhirin e fustanit dhe qëndroji shumë afër kur ai e bën këtë.
-Afroju si pa dashje dhe mbështete gjoksin te ai sikur po shtypesh. Kjo është shumë e efektshme, sidomos kur je në publik- ai do të t’i heqë rrobat që në makinë kur të jeni duke shkuar në shtëpi. 
-Ulu në prehrin e tij në një festë, në piknik, në dhomën e ndenjies kur ai po rri në kolltuk. Do një efekt të menjëhershëm? Pesho pak më shumë herë pas here.
-Vër muzikë që kërcehet dhe lëviz vetëm nja dy minuta pastaj ftoje dhe atë.
-Kur ambienti të jetë bërë shumë i ngrohtë, ngrija dhe atij temperaturën duke rrëshqitur një kub akulli në qafë, në gushë midis gjoksit. 
-Puthe, por jo ato puthjen e vjetër mbi buzë. Kaloja buzët e tua mbi gjithë trupin. 

*Kod i veçantë*
Po të ketë mbetur ende e vështirë për ty t’ia thuash apo t’ia bësh të ditur, formo një kod privat për t’i treguar që kjo natë nuk do të jetë si të tjerat. Tri ide të heshtura joshjeje:
Vendos jastëkë me këllëfë të dizenjuar ndryshe në shtrat
Lër dy objekte identike në dy anët e një rafti dhe hiqi ato kur do të kalosh një natë të nxehtë. 
Fut në xhepin e tij një monedhë të huaj në mëngjes që në darkë ai ta dijë se ç’ pret nga ai. Nuk ka nevojë për përkthim
Po deshe që ai ta dijë që ti e do, provo një nga këto pesë mënyra direkte
“Po ta dije se ç’po më kalon në mendje do të ndizeshe aq shumë...”.
“Gjeje çfarë kam menduar sot? Atëherë kur...(pastaj përmend një rast të nxehtë nga historia juaj e seksit)”. 
Fëmijët do flenë për nja një orë. Dhe mua nuk po më dhemb koka...
Do vish dhe ti në dush?

*Mëso prej tij*
Po të të ofrohet seks, pranoje- nuk i dihet kur do vijë rasti tjetër.Revistat e figurat me njerëz të zhveshur janë argëtuese
Përqendrohu te koha që po kalon. Pak pushim nuk është koha për të menduar se çfarë do të bësh nesër
Kur ti do seks, mos u mundo me gjeste të veçanta. Thuaje hapur dëshirën që ke. 

”Jo tani, zemër”, e zbutur 
Po aq e rëndësishme sa të jesh e aftë ta ftosh atë për seks, është edhe të mund t‘ia tregosh në mënyrën e duhur se nuk je në formë. Sepse çdo kush që refuzohet seksualisht, nuk e merr thjesht se nuk dëshirohet tani, por ndihet sikur asnjëherë nuk është dëshiruar dhe nuk do të dëshirohet. I çmendur? Pa dyshim. Po flasim për seks dhe ego- nuk janë përbërësit për një përfundim logjik. Këtu ka gjashtë mundësi për t’ia thënë “Jo sonte, zemër”. Nuk do kënaqet, por të paktën nuk do ndihet i padëshiruar: 
-Mos i thuaj një jo të thatë. Mos e largo, por shfaqi pak afeksion fizik, jepi një puthje ose një përqafim që t’i tregosh se nuk po e refuzon, po thjesht nuk je në formë për seks. 
-Thuaji se çfarë do të bësh në të ardhmen duke e siguruar se do ta respektosh premtimin dhe respektoje. 
-Lër një takim javën tjetër dhe tregoji se pritja do ta bëjë momentin edhe më shpërthyes. 
-Merr një film që i pëlqen shumë dhe inkurajoje që të kënaqet duk e parë atë.
-Mësoje të përdorë energjitë e seksit duke shkruar 10 aktet e preferuara të seksit dhe premtoji se do t’i a përmbushësh nga një në çdo javë. 
-Bëji një masash dhe ndoshta “jo”-ja jote mund të bëhet “po” më pas.

----------


## J@mes

*C'fare eshte pika "G"* (_ku ndodhet_)?

Kërkuesit kanë hedhur dritë mbi shumë sekrete të seksualitetit femeror. Duke arritur në përfundimin se nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me anën psikike të saj. 
Si përfundim, ilaçet e reja, të efektshme për mashkullin, janë po aq të vlefshme edhe për femren.

Nderkohe qe Viagra, me 837 milione pilulat e shitura ne te gjithe boten, feston 5 vjetorin e saj, per gruan vazhdojne ende te kryhen studime, eksperimente dhe te nenshkruhen konventa. Kjo per shkak se nga crregullimet seksuale vuan pothuajse gjysma e universit femeror, nje e dhene kjo e dale nga kongresi i Issir-it (International society for sexual and impotence research), i cili u zhvillua ne Montreal, Kanada vitin e kaluar. Tani se fundmi, ne Vankuver u mblodh edhe "Society for the study of woman's sexual health" me synim shkembimin e rezultateve te kerkimeve ne nivel nderkombetar.
Seksologe, gjinekologe dhe endokrinologe arriten ne perfundimin se nuk ishte vetem gruaja ajo qe duhej t'i nenshtrohej kurimit, por vete cifti.
Edhe ne Universitetin e Pavias ne Itali, u debatua ne nje kongres nderkombetar, pikerisht per crregullimet seksuale te grave. "Eshte fillimi i nje studimi e cila synon t'i shoqeroje te gjitha specialitetet mjekesore (qe nga andrologu e deri tek seksologu dhe sociologu) drejt nje "tjetersimi" te ri te kerkimit dhe praktikes mjekesore. Duke ndihmuar ne kete menyre edhe ne realizimin e nje riperteritjeje te "cilesise se marredhenies njerezore ne pergjithesi dhe asaj seksuale ne vecanti", shprehet nje specialist i kesaj fushe.
Por, a do te arrijme t'i zbulojme sekretet e seksualitetit femeror? Nje gje eshte e sigurt: fijet qe duhen cmbeshtjelle per te hedhur drite mbi teresine e pergjigjes seksuale te gruas jane te shumta. Me pare gjithcka i vishej psikikes, pra vetem sferes se shpirtit femeror ne kuadrin dashuror.
Por gjate viteve te fundit kerkuesit filluan te hetojne mbi trupin e gruas, mbi mekanizmat dhe vendet e kenaqesise se saj. Anatomia e klitoridit u be e njohur ne vitin 1998 nga austrialiania Helen O'Konell. Ndersa vitin e kaluar, nje kerkim i Emanuel Xhaninit, seksolog klinik italian, nxorri ne pah se pika G ekziston dhe funksionon me te njejtat mekanizma qe cojne ne kenaqesine mashkullore. Enzima qe modulon ereksionin, fosfodiesterazi 5, eshte e pranishme edhe ne ate zone te vagines ku gjinekologu gjerman Ernest Grafemberg, ne vitet '50, identifikoi piken G (duke i huazuar edhe shkronjen e pare te mbiemrit te tij), e cila ne rast se nxitej, shkaktonte orgazmen vaginale. Kerkimi i Xhaninit i hap rrugen perdorimit te molekulave si sildenafili ose tadalafili (pilula e re e verdhe per mashkullin), te cilat veprojne mbi fosfodiesterazin me nje kohezgjatje veprimi prej 24 oresh.
"Nuk duhet ta quajme pika G", thote Xhanini. "Me mire prostata femerore", ashtu sic e ka percaktuar organizata boterore e cila merret me nomenklaturen anatomike. Nje mbetje embrionale, nje organ i seksit tjeter, qe mund te jete i pranishem ne dimensione te ndryshme tek grate". Per te qene te sigurt nese eshte vertet prostat, ekipi i Xhaninit po perdor nje marker, antigenin prostatik specifik, i cili ka dhene perfundime pozitive. "Por jo te gjitha grate e kane piken G dhe per kete ato nuk duhet te hidherohen", sakteson seksologu. "Mosmarreveshja orgazem vaginale apo klitorid mund te zgjidhet keshtu: cdo grua ka vendet e saj te kenaqesise".

----------


## J@mes

*Komunikimi për seksin*

Gjuha e vërtetë e seksit mund të jetë verbale, por edhe joverbale. Ndonjëherë fjalët dhe imazhet tona ofrojnë shprehi të dobëta të ndjenjave të thella që kemi brenda nesh dhe që na lidhin bashkë. Në shqip ka shumë pak fjalë që duken të përshtatshme për të transmetuar qëndrimet dhe vlerat tona. Termat "e saktë" klinikë: vaginë, penis, akti seksual - duken të ftohtë, të largët, të ngurtë. Termat e gjuhës së folur - p***, k***, palloj, b*** - duken si degradues ose vulgarë. Eufemizmat si "të bësh dashuri" janë të paqartë. Ne përdorim fjalë të ndryshme me të dashurit, fëmijët, miqtë dhe mjekët. Shumë prej nesh po përpiqen që të krijojnë një gjuhë seksuale me të cilën të ndihemi rehat.


*Si ta themi atë që duam vërtet*

Të gjithë ne përballemi me të tilla çështje në një situatë seksuale, qoftë kjo me një person me të cilin dalim, me një të dashur të hershëm apo me një bashkëshort: Si ndihem tani? A dua të jem e afërt seksualisht me këtë person? Si? Po sikur të mos e di - a mund të them që jam e hutuar? Pastaj, a mund ta them qartë se çfarë dua, se çfarë nuk dua? Mund të na kenë edukuar me mendimin se "lëvizjen e parë" duhet ta bëjnë burrat, jo gratë, se "vajzat e mira nuk e fillojnë seksin të parat", dhe se "gratë liberale e duan gjithmonë". Nëse e nxisim ne seksin, mund të përballemi me mundësinë që "të na refuzojnë". Nëse nuk duam seks, shpesh përballemi (kryesisht nga burrat) me hipotezën se "gratë nuk e kanë seriozisht kur thonë jo". Ose dikush mund ta interpretojë faktin që ne nuk duam seks si shenjë refuzimi ose "ftohtësie". E vërteta është që ndonjëherë ne na pëlqen të na detyrojnë të bëjmë seks dhe ndonjëherë urrejmë të ndihemi nën trysni. Ajo që mund të bëjmë ne është të përpiqemi të jemi sa më të ndërgjegjshme që të jetë e mundur për ndjenjat tona në atë moment, të jemi të sinqerta me veten në lidhje me to dhe të bëjmë praktikë që t'ia themi këto gjëra qartë dhe pa i kërkuar falje burrit apo gruas me të cilët jemi lidhur. Komunikimi në lidhje me nevojat tona seksuale është një proçes i vazhdueshëm. Një grua që gjeti kurajon të fliste me të dashurin për marrëdhënien e tyre seksuale, thotë tepër e zhgënnjyer: "I thashë një herë se çfarë më pëlqen, kështu që pse nuk e di tani? E harroi? Nuk do t'ia dijë?" Edhe në marrëdhëniet me më shumë dashuri, të kërkosh atë që do është shumë e vështirë. · Kemi frikë se në qoftë se ajo që duam ne do ta kërcënojë tjetrin.
· Partneri ynë del në mbrojtje dhe mund ta interpretojë sugjerimin tonë si kritikë ose si kërkesë.
· Na vjen turp edhe nga vetë fjalët.
· Ndjejmë se seksi duhet të vijë natyrshëm dhe të kesh nevojë të flasësh për të do të thotë se ka një problem.
· Kemi vite (ndoshta dekada) që bëjmë dashuri me të njëjtin person dhe duket si gjë me rrezik të nxjerrësh mendime të reja.
· Nuk e dimë se çfarë duam në një moment të caktuar ose kemi nevojë që të reagojmë ndaj diçkaje që bën partneri.
· Edhe me partnerë të zellshëm, ne si gra mund të ndiejmë një pengesë të madhe për të pranuar hapur seksualitetin tonë ose me krenari, dhe kjo do të ishte ajo ç'ka ne do të bënim nëse do t'i deklaronim hapur nevojat dhe dëshirat tona erotike. Pengesat mund të jenë brenda nesh, jo thjesht mes nesh dhe partnerit.


*Si të punojmë për të arritur një komunikim më të mirë në seks?* 

Të bësh dashuri është një nga momentet e veçanta kur mund të përdorim më shumë se fjalë për t'iu afruar njëri tjetrit. Merrjani dorën partnerit dhe vëreni në një vend të ri, lëshoni tinguj që e lejojnë atë të kuptojë se po na pëlqen, përshpejtoni ose ngadalësoni lëvizjet e baçinit, shtrëngojani shpatullën me dorë për t'i thënë "më ngadalë"
- ka shumë mënyra komunikimi që mund të përdorni nëse doni t'i përdorni.

----------


## J@mes

*Koha ideale per seksin*

Ai e ka majen e erotizmit eshte kur eshte ftohte, me mire ne oret e para te pasdrekes. Kurse ajo kur eshte ngrohte, e preferueshme eshte mbremja. Ceshtje te psikikes? Jo, te motit. Muzgu eshte ora seksualisht me stimuluese per gruan, mengjesi dhe oret e para te pasdites per burrin. Por eshte edhe koha e duhur per te tradhtuar: ai pelqen temperaturat e ulta dimerore, ajo, ato te ngrohta verore. 

Kete thote meteo-biologjia, qe guxon te studioje raportin mes fenomeneve atmosferike dhe qenieve te gjalla. E kishte ditur me intuite edhe Hipokrati ne shekullin IV perpara Krishtit, qe dielli, shiu, lageshtira dhe era kane ndikim mbi dhimbjen e kokes, dhimbjet reumatizmale, infarketet dhe humorin; por kurre nuk mund ta kishte imagjinuar se mund te ndikonin edhe mbi parashikimet erotike, deshiren, memesine. Madje edhe mbi seksin e atyre qe do te lindin. Sic e shpjegojne ata qe merren me parashikimin e motit: vapa duket se demton spermatozoidet qe permbajne kromozonin femeror Y. Pra ne baze te meteo-biologjise, ata qe duan te kene nje femije mashkull, duhet te presin pranveren, me mire akoma veren. Por per ata qe jane ne nxitim te arrijne objektivin e shtatezanise me sa me pak tentativa dhe qe nuk e kane problem seksin e atij qe do te linde, muajt me te mire (sic e deshmojne disa studime) jane shkurti dhe nentori, ku temperatura nuk i kalon 15 gradet, temperature kjo ne te cilen spermatozoidet jane me te gjalle dhe aktive, dhe e fekondojne vezen me me shume lehtesi. 

Po per grate, sa duhet te shenoje termometri? Per to nuk ekziston nje temperature ideale, si per burrat. Megjithate disa eksperimente te bera ne laborator mbi kavie te vogla kane treguar se jane ulje - zbritjet e shpeshta te temperatures ato qe demtojne pjellshmerine femerore. Por jo epshin: ishin pikerisht kafshet e ekspozuara ndaj ndryshimeve te temperatures ato me qejfliet. 


*Klima e deshirave* 
Seksologet jane te mendimit se nese i ftohti ndihmon per t'u bere prinder, krijon edhe ndonje problem ne epshin femeror. Diskutimi lidhet me hormonet e seksualitetit, qe ne periudhen dimerore tek grate duket sikur jane ne letargji, duke e ngadalesuar deshiren. Zgjimi behet ne pranvere, kohe kur lulezojne tradhtite. Eshte pikerisht kjo periudha kur femrat rigjejne deshiren. Pikerisht kur natyra lulezon, gruaja hapet drejt mjedisit, rikuperon raportin me kenaqesine dhe ndjen deshirat erotike. Deri kur mberrin i ftohti i pare dhe letargjia e re e deshires seksuale. Nje cikel qe perseritet ne te njejten forme si dhe stinet. 


*Nate e dite* 
Po pse faktoret atmosferike ndikojne kaq shume ne jeten tone intime? Duke e thjeshtezuar, mund te themi qe organizmi yne eshte i mbuluar me mbaresa nervore qe sherbejne pikerisht per te kapur cdo ndryshim te vogel, edhe atmosferik, qe e percojne ne tru, ne menyre te vecante ne hipotalamus. Eshte ai qe pastaj reagon duke i dhene urdhra te gjithe trupit. Dhe perderisa burrat dhe grate kane hormone te ndryshme, edhe reagimet seksuale jane te ndryshme. Keshtu te besh bashke meshkujt dhe femrat ne te kete fushe duket e veshtire: cdokush ka stinen e tij te preferuar. Edhe tek oraret nuk ka sintoni. Tek mashkulli eksitimi e regjistron pikun ne oret e para te pasdites dhe menjehere pasi zgjohet. Eshte normale qe ne keto ore te kete nje ereksion spontan, per shkak te prodhimit me tepri te hormoneve. Ndersa tek femrat ndodh e kunderta, deshira eshte ne piken e saj me te larte kur drita e diellit fillon te bjere. Por mund te thuhet qe kjo ka te beje edhe me nje aspekt psikologjik: nata sjell misterin, shtratin e ngrohte. Ndoshta edhe Henen. 


*Muaji me fat* 
Hena, ylli femeror ka nje ndikim te forte ne trupin e grave. Eshte i habitshem perkimi mes kohezgjatjes se ciklit menstrual (28 dite) dhe levizjes periodike te Henes rreth Tokes (28 dite). Nje studim gjerman ka vene re se menstruacionet e nje perqindjeje te madhe grash korespondojne me Henen e plote ose te re. 

Dakort me keto, por si t'ia bejme me mungesen e sintonise stinore mes meshkujve dhe femrave: a ka nje kohe te kenaqesise? Sipas meteobiologjise eshte pikerisht ky muaj, marsi: temperaturat jane ende te pelqyeshme per shijet mashkullore. Ndersa grate po fillojne te dalin nga letargjia.

----------


## Glamorous

*J@mes_Douglas se di pse se ka marre kush mundimin te shkruaje ketu, por gjithsesi mua me duket nje informacion shume i vlefshem per femrat kryesisisht. Sepse kan nje pyetje, apo nje paqartesi, ndoshta pergjigjen mund ta gjejne edhe duke kerkur ketu.
Thnx for the information!
Respekte, Sui !*

----------


## goldian

po ne qe skemi seks nuk jetojme?

----------


## 2043

> Ai e ka majen e erotizmit eshte kur eshte ftohte, me mire ne oret e para te pasdrekes. Kurse ajo kur eshte ngrohte, e preferueshme eshte mbremja. Ceshtje te psikikes? Jo, te motit. Muzgu eshte ora seksualisht me stimuluese per gruan, mengjesi dhe oret e para te pasdites per burrin. Por eshte edhe koha e duhur per te tradhtuar: ai pelqen temperaturat e ulta dimerore, ajo, ato te ngrohta verore


Ja ka futur krejt kot plako.
Koha me e pershtateshme per burrin eshte mbremja dhe kjo eshte absolute dhe universale, ndersa me e preferuara per grate eshte mengjesi.
Gjysmen e antareve te forumit i ke me pervoje te mjaftueshme sexuale
le te dali nje dhe te thote te kunderten

----------


## Viola.V

> Ja ka futur krejt kot plako.
> Koha me e pershtateshme per burrin eshte mbremja dhe kjo eshte absolute dhe universale, ndersa me e preferuara per grate eshte mengjesi.
> Gjysmen e antareve te forumit i ke me pervoje te mjaftueshme sexuale
> le te dali nje dhe te thote te kunderten


Ka shume , shume gjera aty qe jane pa kuptim , por nuk dua te nxitohem dhe te flas dot tani per tani. Kur te jem gati do citoj me shume .Psh me grate e haremit qe permend James me larte cdo gje eshte ne menyre teorike , edhe pse teorine e kane bazuar ne dicka reale .

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Shpesh njerezit e ngaterrojne te berit dashuri me te berit seks. Seksi si akt intim midis partnereve, nuk shtyhet domosdoshmerisht nga ndenja dashurie, madje dashuria si ndjenje mund te mungoje krejtesisht, por si faktore stimulues jane : terheqja fizike, vete instikti seksual i njeriut, perjetimi i kenaqesise seksuale etj etj qe jane permendur edhe tek tema.
Ndersa te berit dashuri, nuk ka domosdoshmerit si shtyse, thjesht perjetimin e kenaqesise seksuale (sic eshte tek seksi), sepse midis dy partnereve qe e duan njeri tjetrin* Ndjenja eshte paresore*, dhe ne kete rast te berit dashuri eshte nje osmoze ndjenjash, nje shenje perkatesie me ane te te ciles ti i "tregon" se i perket vetem atij partneri jo vetem me Shpirt por edhe me trup, pra i perket teresisht...
Cdo prekje, cdo shikim, cdo perkedhelje etj etj thjesht jane forme e shfaqjes se kesaj Ndjenje sublime. Prandaj kur dy njerez dashurohen, cdo veprim i tyre eshte Dashuri, edhe vete akti intim.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Me thene te drejten Scion, po pyesja veten se cfare banaliteti ka kjo teme qe i duhet pulle e kuqe, aq me teper ky meraku yt mbi moshen +18.
E para, keto jane gjera qe fliten midis adoleshenteve, ku te gjithe ne' ne adoleshencen tone i kemi konsumuar  *si bisede* me shoqerine tone te ngushte, dhe ne mos gabohem ka lende te posacme qe iu siguron adoleshenteve kete informacion si lende me vete ne kurrikulat mesimore.
Tjeter, si pa vend me duket ky meraku yt +18, ku ke sa te duash njerez qe jane +18 dhe *nuk* kane kryer akoma marredhenie intime, dhe nga ana tjeter ke shume, po shume ama qe jane *-*18, qe kane nje jete goxha aktive seksuale.

----------


## Number5

> E them dhe nje here, eshte vetem SUGJERIM!
> 
> Arsyeja kryesore eshte diversiteti i moshave qe frekuentojne kete forum te cilet mund te kene mendime ndryshe nga ne. Jo c'do kush eshte open-minded si nje pjese shume e mire jona, dhe nje pjese xha e mire e perdoruesve jane lexues anonime, apo dhe antare prinder dhe mosha te tjera e si perdorues te internetit qe jane, ne nuk kemi arsye ti bejme ata te ndjejen jo-komode. Aq me teper, qe ky forum eshte i hapur dhe per Motoret e Kerkimit si google apo bing ku  ajo c'shkruajme neve sherben edhe si celes ne rezultat.
> 
> Fundja, merrni shembuj nga vendet e civilizuara ... dokumentare ku diskutohen tema te ketilla mbajne konvencione grafike per te eliminuar situatat e papelqyeshme. E njesoj si media vizive, edhe forumi shqiptar eshte MEDIA ... qe ketu sugjerimi im.
> 
> BR,
> S


Ok kuptoj.Por kjo asht teme paster per sex dhe nuk po shof ndonji gja negative,ose banale.
Tash sa per vendet e zhvillume qe permende,ve bast se ne forumet e tyne,si ky yni,qe eshte MEDIA,si thua ti,nuk kane njerez qe hapin tema me propagande fanatike fetare.Njerez qe shajne njeri tjetrin  e din si?Ashtu si une skuqem.Nese ti i gjen perfect kto tema,dhe kete ku jemi me t'meta,ahere asht ne doren tate,t'mos futesh ma.Ashtu si baj une me temat fetare.
Shendet!

----------


## Number5

> Nese ju citoj, shpresoj qe te mos e mirrni per keq!
> Secili ka pikepamjet e veta, persa i perket kesaj teme, duke lexuar Scion, mund te thoni me lloj lloj fjalesh, se eshte me i vjeter se ne, nuk ka ndonje te keqe ketu, nese eshte me i vjeter, ose me i madh ne moshe, kjo nuk do te thote se nuk eshte njeri pa eksperienca. Njerezit nuk jane te gjithe njelloj, kane pikepamje te ndryshme persa i perket kesaj teme.
> Por per fat te keq, kohet e sotme kane ndryshuar, se kush e lexon kete teme se kush jo, varet se si shpjegohet. Sa per vendimet qe do marrin ne jete, qofshin adoleshente qe jane -18,  ose  + 18 ne s'kemi te bejme me kete.
> 
> Persa i perket sygjerimit + 18 une them, se sot te rinjte jane rritur para kohe, madje teknologjia ka perparuar, nese i ndalon te lexojne dicka qe ka te beje me dashurine dhe seksin, nuk eshte e veshtire te gjejne diku tjeter, por varet si do te jene informacionet, te besueshme apo te gabuara. Ka shumellojshmeri informacionesh.
> Prandaj, ne teme le te marre pjese kush te doje, madje te shkembeje mendime me te tjeret, nuk eshte dicka e keqe.


Nuk shof dicka te ndryshme nga ato qe them une.Sa per parafolesin,me vjen mire qe interesohet per te rinjte,por e thashe ,nese tema ka titullin sex,eshte taboo.

----------


## 2043

> Nuk shof dicka te ndryshme nga ato qe them une.Sa per parafolesin,me vjen mire qe interesohet per te rinjte,por e thashe ,nese tema ka titullin sex,eshte taboo.


Me sexin lidhet fillimi i jetes se gjithsecilit
duam apo nuk duam, te gjithe kemi ardhur ne jete nga nje kryerje e mardhenieve sexuale mes prinderve tane.
Nese nuk do kishin bere sex ata, ne as qe do diskutonim fare dhe do i mungonim forumit shqiptar. :buzeqeshje: 
Vetem duke menduar kete fakt, duhet te bejme me shume sex ne menyre qe te lindin edhe breza te tjere e forumi te mos vdesi kurre

----------


## Noellag

> Akoma se ke lon forumin ti ?
> 
> Masnej qe te flas per sex-in duhet te di per cfare behet fjale, qe mos shkri talentin kot me kot.


Ne pergjithsi rreth seksit..  

Po e nis une ..  Seksi forcon dashurine , nese dy veta jane te dashuruar..  Seksi eshte kenaqsi fizike nese dy persona jane thjesht te njohur dhe bashkejetojne..  Pra seksi ne jeten tone eshte shum e rendesishme..

----------

